# Well I had to him shave down



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

I had to have Fallen shaved down because its been raining so much in Texas that its been really hard to keep him clean (large pond in the middle of my yard), last time they shaved him down a little, but this time they took him all the way down LOL. When I went to pick him up I started laughing because he looked so funny to me, they cut down his topknot some but he looked crazy because it was still to big, but I know once his hair starts to grow back he will look better. His chicken legs look so funny, but since its been a couple of days I'm getting use to it. After a few months it shouldn't be raining that much in Texas and his hair grows really fast. I know I shouldn't but I can't stop laughing at him, I hope he doesn't get a complex LOL !!!!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

He looks like he's ready to rap.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh man! That IS a silly groom! You can almost just give him a flattop! (I've always wanted to do that)


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tehehe his top knot is huge! It's cute though. He's a handsome boy


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Lol. What were your instruction to the groomer? That top knot is a bit OTT. I would be tempted to colour it and spike it. Hehe. Overall he has a handsome body.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Hahaha! U could give him a 'Frohawk. 

But seriously . . . don't they always look funny after any groom?  lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Are you sure they didn't slip you a different Spoo?
That TK kills me Hahaha!!!! Kramer personified!


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Qarza said:


> Lol. What were your instruction to the groomer? That top knot is a bit OTT. I would be tempted to colour it and spike it. Hehe. Overall he has a handsome body.


I told him to shave him all the way down, but we wanted to save his topknot because he's going to be in a grooming competition in October, but it does look a little bit off. I was tempted to cut it some more, but decided to leave it alone. LOL


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Are you sure they didn't slip you a different Spoo?
> That TK kills me Hahaha!!!! Kramer personified!


LOL He did look different and I mean different, but hey I was the one who told her to do it.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Joelly said:


> He looks like he's ready to rap.


LOL, maybe he can record a record and use his poodle friends as back up dancers.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Oh man! That IS a silly groom! You can almost just give him a flattop! (I've always wanted to do that)


She did cut his topknot a little funny the back goes straight up and the top and front is curved, I may still take a wack at it to fix it.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

kcp1227 said:


> Tehehe his top knot is huge! It's cute though. He's a handsome boy


It looks like he's wearing a hat on his head LOL


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> Hahaha! U could give him a 'Frohawk.
> 
> But seriously . . . don't they always look funny after any groom?  lol


Some grooms he does look funny but most he looks wonderful. But this one is plane old crazy.


----------



## logan0423 (Feb 13, 2013)

Haha, the huge topknot is a little crazy, but it's fun and overall there is something about this that I like! It's definitely unique


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

He is such a good looking spoo it really doesn't matter but I did giggle! I'd leave it alone... I like it  and to whoever said dye and spike it ... I like your thinking!! 
:-D~


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

......


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Don king lmao















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I cracked up at the photos. I showed them to my husband and we both had a good laugh. On this side of the mountain we would say , " Now that's a "do". Thanks, I loved it.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG the topknot is awesome. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Jdcollins said:


> Don king lmao
> View attachment 42186
> View attachment 42194
> 
> ...


That was totally my first thought!!! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

The groomer did a great job. I wish I could get my girls so smooth and clean. But it makes me laugh. I just keep looking at it. lol


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

lol I really like it.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I could totally see David Bowie walking your dog. That is statement hair - love it, very fun.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Um, can you pierce his ear?

He He HE, this weather is making OUR house very, very muddy, so I do get it!


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

logan0423 said:


> Haha, the huge topknot is a little crazy, but it's fun and overall there is something about this that I like! It's definitely unique


I think its funny too if we didn't need that topknot I would have made it smaller. But we all have bad hair days LOL


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Some guys would kill to have a head of hair like Fallen's! He's definitely got a very hip and recognizable look. It sure worked for Don King.:biggrin1:


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> The groomer did a great job. I wish I could get my girls so smooth and clean. But it makes me laugh. I just keep looking at it. lol


His groomer is pretty good and at $30.00 who's complaining and every time I look at him I just smile.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Some guys would kill to have a head of hair like Fallen's! He's definitely got a very hip and recognizable look. It sure worked for Don King.:biggrin1:


It was actually much longer and she cut it down some. And his hair is almost the same as Don Kings LOL


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Dallasminis said:


> Um, can you pierce his ear?
> 
> He He HE, this weather is making OUR house very, very muddy, so I do get it!


I keep two big towels at the door and have to get a small bucket of warm water to dip his legs in every time he comes in the house, but the last straw was when he rolled in the mud pond (not a real one but when it rain in forms in the middle of the yard) just one two many times and its a chore bathing him. Maybe I can get some snap on earrings and take a picture of him.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh well..it's not actually that bad..in two weeks it will be fluffy again.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

itzfoxfire58 said:


> I keep two big towels at the door and have to get a small bucket of warm water to dip his legs in every time he comes in the house, but the last straw was when he rolled in the mud pond (not a real one but when it rain in forms in the middle of the yard) just one two many times and its a chore bathing him. Maybe I can get some snap on earrings and take a picture of him.


My yard is a swamp this time of year. One of my dogs won't go out in it and the other three get so nasty. I cannot wait to move!


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

Poodles can really rock any hairstyle! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I laughed out loud. Poodles are silly dogs. They should have a right to look that way SOMEtimes. It grows, it always grows.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Wellll, this is a story all about how my Poo' got clipped, got shaved right down!


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

I love love love it!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

outwest said:


> I laughed out loud. Poodles are silly dogs. They should have a right to look that way SOMEtimes. It grows, it always grows.


Sometimes it grows to fast LOL


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Very different style. lol. He looks like a small pony. Still very cute


----------

